# The Witcher: Staffel 2 mit Fokus auf Ciri?



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Staffel 2 mit Fokus auf Ciri?*

						Angeblich soll sich Staffel 2 von The Witcher mehr um Ciri drehen, einen der beliebtesten Charaktere im Hexer-Universum. Schon im Spiel The Witcher 3 wuchs Ciri den meisten ans Herz und mit ihren starken Kräften machte es Freude, die Gegnerhorden im Schach zu halten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Staffel 2 mit Fokus auf Ciri?*


----------



## BxBender (14. Januar 2020)

Staffel 2 mit Ciri klingt sinnvoll, schließlich will ich noch einen neuen Superman Film haben.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Januar 2020)

Wenn man mal auf die Bücher schaut, sollte klar sein, dass Ciri jetzt quasi durchgehend vorkommt.


----------

